# die Teller stellen oder legen?



## Tömk

Hallo zusammen!

Wohin soll ich die Teller _stellen_ oder _legen_?​
Normalerweise würde man _legen_ sagen, aber ich habe gehört dass man auch _stellen_ sagt (Deutschland hat viele regionale Sprachräume). Welches Wort sagt man am meisten?​
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tonerl

Tömk said:


> Wohin soll ich die Teller _stellen_ oder _legen_?



du kannst die Teller auf den Tisch* "stellen"*, oder auch in einen Schrank *"legen"*, kommt auf die jeweilige Situation an !!!

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Also ich habe noch nie einen Teller _gelegt_, denn er hat unten ja die *Stell*fläche und egal wohin ich ihn tue, ich *stelle* ihn immer, manchmal (im Schrank) stapele ich einen auf den anderen. Ich kann ihn höchstens herumdrehen und dann _hinlegen_, wenn ich die Porzellanmarke sehen will. Sogar wenn ich ihn hochkant platziere, *stelle* ich ihn in das Abtropfgestell, neben der Spüle, oder in das Gestell im Geschirrspüler.
Was du schreibst, ist mir neu, Tonerl!


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Was du schreibst, ist mir neu, Tonerl!



Wenn dir das neu ist, dass man Teller auch (hin)legen kann, dann müsste ich das aus meinem Sprachgebrauch streichen; mitnichten ! 
Denn wenn ich meine Teller mit der Hand abwasche, dann "lege" ich sie anschließend auf meine Vorrichte zum "Lufttrocknen" hin.
Aber ich bin Wiener und da könnte es durchaus sein, dass man diesen Ausdruck öfter verwendet, als in deutschen Landen !


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> Wenn dir das neu ist, dass man Teller auch (hin)legen kann, dann müsste ich das aus meinem Sprachgebrauch streichen; mitnichten !
> Denn wenn ich meine Teller mit der Hand abwasche, dann "lege" ich sie anschließend auf meine Vorrichte zum "Lufttrocknen" hin.
> *Aber ich bin Wiener und da könnte es durchaus sein, dass man diesen Ausdruck öfter verwendet, als in deutschen Landen* !



Selbstverständlich musst du das nicht aus deinem Sprachgebrauch streichen; im Gegenteil danke ich dir, denn ich habe wieder etwas Neues bezüglich des österreichischen Sprachgebrauchs gelernt, den ich sehr schätze und respektiere. Es wäre zu wünschen, dass das Wienerische oder das Österreichische allgemein in deutschen Landen bekannter wäre.


----------



## osa_menor

Ich stelle die Teller ebenfalls, sowohl in den Schrank als auch auf den Tisch. Wenn ich sie abgewaschen habe, lege ich sie (und zwar umgedreht) zum Trocknen hin, genau wie Tonerl.

Wenn es sich allerdings um ganze Gedecke (Geschirr und Besteck) handelt, kann man (oder konnte man früher) auch "legen" bzw. "auflegen" benutzen.


----------



## Alemanita

Tömk said:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wohin soll ich die Teller _stellen_ oder _legen_?​
> Normalerweise würde man _legen_ sagen, aber ich habe gehört dass man auch _stellen_ sagt (Deutschland hat viele regionale Sprachräume). Welches Wort sagt man am meisten?​
> Vielen Dank!



Volviendo a tu pregunta, la que inició el hilo: "normalmente" NO se dice _legen _ para poner los platos sino _stellen;_ has visto que en cierto contexto, cuando pones los platos en cierta posición que no es la normal para comer de ellos, se usa legen (ponerlos boca abajo o a escurrir) y en Austria incluso se dice 'legen' para guardarlos en un armario. Para poner la mesa en un contexto puramente gastronómico, se usa más "eindecken", o también auflegen.


----------



## Tömk

Hallöchen!

Alles klar. Ich danke Euch allen und wünsche ich Euch einen schönen Tag!

Viele Grüße.


----------

